
Specific cases where deletion of “consumer Google+ accts” (100m ppl) is stopped? - ThatReported
https://law.stackexchange.com/questions/37024/specific-laws-cases-where-deletion-of-consumer-google-accounts-reported-as-1
======
ThatReported
Cross-posted to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/googleplus/comments/ap661z/specific...](https://www.reddit.com/r/googleplus/comments/ap661z/specific_lawscases_where_deletion_of_consumer/)
and ~~
[https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/ap6b25/specific_law...](https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/ap6b25/specific_lawscases_where_deletion_of_consumer/)
~~
[https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/ap6sgx/specific_law...](https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/ap6sgx/specific_lawscases_where_deletion_of_consumer/)
too.

